# بعض من أدلة لاهوت السيد المسيح له كل المجد



## makakola (19 أكتوبر 2005)

*بعض من أدلة لاهوت السيد المسيح له كل المجد*

*
دائما ما يأتينا بعض الإخوة بأيتين أو ثلاث من الكتاب المقدس، يعتقدون أن هذه الأيات هى دليلنا على لاهوت المسيح، ويعتقدون أنه بالطعن فيها سيسقطون لاهوت السيد المسيح له كل المجد
ولا يعلم هؤلاء الأحباء أن الأدلة أكبر كثيرا من ذلك، فهى لا تتعلق بأيتين أو ثلاث فقط
هذه بعض من أدلة الكتاب المقدس على لاهوت السيد المسيح له كل المجد، قمت بتجميعها من موقع قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث
http://www.copticpope.org/index.php
ويوجد المزيد هناك ومن يريد الإستفاضه يمكنه الدخول لموقع قداسة البابا

1  -من يكون المسيح؟ وماذا تكون طبيعته؟ إنه من روح اللَّـه ، كما يقول متى الرسول: الذي حُبِل به فيها هو من الروح القدس لذلك حل روح اللَّـه على العذراء مريم، ووجدت حبلى من الروح القدس، ولما كان السيد المسيح قد وُلِدَ من روح اللَّـه، لذلك كانت لولادته نتيجتان حسب لوقا الإنجيلي: أنه قدوس، وأنه ابن اللَّـه وكلاهما يدلان على لاهوته.

2  -السيد المسيح هو الرب : قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح في مجال الخلق فقال بولس الرسول : ورب واحد يسوع المسيح ، الذي به جميع الأشياء ، ونحن به ( 1 كو 8 : 6 ) . 

3  -السيد المسيح هو الرب : قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى المسيح في مجال المجد، فقال بطرس الرسول : انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح . له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر ( 2 بط 3 : 18 ). وواضح أن هذا تعبير يدل على لاهوته. فشتَّان بين كلمة رب بالمفرد، وكلمة الرب . ثـم أكـثر منهمـا كلمـة ربنـا ومخلصنـا وهـيَ لا تُطلَـق إلاَّ علـى اللَّــه .

4  -السيد المسيح هو الرب : أُطلِقَ لقب الرب على السيد المسيح في أسفار العهد الجديد . وكمثال لذلك في سفر أعمال الرسل ، قال الرب لشاول : أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده ... فقال : ... يارب ، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟ ( أع 9 : 5 ، 6 ). وقال بولس الرسول : لكن بنعمة الرب يسوع المسيح نؤمن أن نخلص كما أولئك أيضاً ( أع 15 : 11 ). ولا شك أن هذا دليل على لاهوته .

5  -السيد المسيح هو الرب : استخدمت الملائكة لقب الرب بالنسبة إلى السيد المسيح سواء في البشارة بميلاده أو البشارة بقيامته. ففي الميلاد قال الملاك للرعاة: ها أنا أبشركم بفرح عظيم يكون لجميع الشعب: أنه وُلِدَ لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب ( لو 2 : 10 ـ 11 ). وفي القيامة قال للمريمتين: أنكما تطلبان يسوع المصلوب. ليس هو هَهُنا، لأنه قام كما قال. هلمـا انظـرا الموضـع الـذي كـان الـرب مضطجعـاً فيـه ( مت 28 : 5 ، 6 ) .

6  -السيد المسيح هو الرب : قيل عن السيد المسيح أنه رب السبت ( مت 12 : 8 )في حديثه مع الفريسيين حول السبت وعمل الرحمة فيه، قال لهم في أسلوب يوجههم إلى لاهوته: إن هَهُنا أعظم من الهيكل ! ... إني أريد رحمة لا ذبيحة . وختم حديثه بقوله: فإن ابن الإنسان هو رب السبت أيضاً ( مت 12 : 1 ـ 8 ) هوذا السيد المسيح يقول أنه رب السبت أيضاً وهو صاحب الشريعة فيه .

7  -السيد المسيح هو الرب : الرب اسم من أسماء اللـه وأُطلِقَ اسم الرب على السيد المسيح في مناسبات تدل على لاهوته ، ولعلَّ منها ذلك السؤال الذي حيَّر به الربُّ الفريسيين، حينما قالوا إن المسيح هو ابن داود. فقال لهم: فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح رباً قائلاً : قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئاً لقدميك ( مز 109 : 1 ) فلم يستطع أحد أن يجيبه بكلمة (مت 22 : 43 ـ 46).

8  -السيد المسيح هو الرب : إن تعبير رب المجد دليل على اللاهوت لأن المجد ليس له رب إلا اللَّـه وحده ، الكُلي المجد. وتعبير رب المجد أقوى بكثير من عبارة له المجد . وقد قيلت العبارتان عن السيد المسيح. وتعبير رب المجد تكرر مرة أخرى في قول بولس الرسول عن الحكمة الإلهية التي لو عرفوها لَمَا صلبوا رب المجد ( 1 كو 2 : 8 ).

9  -السيد المسيح هو الرب : عبارة الرب يسوع هيَ آخِر عبارة يختمبها العهد الجديد تعال أيها الرب يسوع. نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح مع جميعكم. آمين. ( رؤيا 22 : 20 ، 21 ). وكلمة ربنا شهادة واضحة على أنه اللـه. لأننا لا نقول ربنا لبشر.

10 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : استخدمت القديسة أليصابات هذا الاسم في استقبالها للعذراء . امتلأت من الروح القدس لما سمعت سلام القديسة مريم وقالت لها: مِن أين لي هذا أن تأتي أم ربي إلـيَّ ( لو 1 : 43 ). قالت ذلك في شعور بالانسحاق وعدم الاستحقاق لزيارة أم الرب لها. وكــان هـــذا اعترافـــاً بلاهوتـــه .

11 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : وقد أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح لقب رب الأرباب وهو من ألقاب اللَّـه وحده. فقيل في سفر التثنية: لأن الرب إلهكم هو إله الآلهة ورب الأرباب ( تث 10 : 17 ). ونرى أن لقب رب الأرباب أُطلِقَ على السيد المسيح فقيل في سفر الرؤيا: وله على ثوبه وعلى فخذه اسم مكتوب ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب ( رؤ 19 : 16 ). فمَن يكون رب الأرباب سوى اللَّـه نفسه.

12 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى المسيح في الصلاة وهو مجال العبادة. لا يمكن أن توجَّه فيه كلمة ( يارب ) إلا للـه وحده. وفي يوم الدينونة حيث قال السيد المسيح: كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم: يارب يارب، أليس بِاسمك تنبأنا، وبِاسمك أخرجنا شياطين، وبِاسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة ؟ فحينئذ أُصرِّح لهم: إني لم أعرفكم قط! اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الإثم (مت7 : 22 ـ 23).

13 -السيد المسيح هو الرب : قد استخدم اسم الرب بالنسبة إلى المسيح في ساعة الموت مثل اسطفانوس أول الشمامسة يقول في ساعة موته: أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ( أع 7 : 59 ). فهو هنا يعترف أن يسوع هو الرب ويقول هذا بعد أن رآه قائماً عن يمين اللَّـه في الأعالي. إنه اعتراف واضح بلاهوته. ومثله اعتراف اللص اليمين الذي قال له : اذكرني يارب متى جئتَ في ملكوتك .

14 -السيد المسيح هو الكلمة : دعي السيد المسيح بالكلمة وعبارة ( الكلمة) هي في اليونانية اللوغوس وهي تعني عقل اللَّـه الناطق أو نطق اللَّـه العاقل. فهي تعني العقل والنطق معاً. ومادام المسيح هو عقل اللَّـه الناطق، إذاً فهو أزلي، لأن عقل اللَّـه كائن في اللَّـه منذ الأزل.

15 -جلوس السيد المسيح عن يمين الآب : إن عبارة الجلوس عن يمين الآب، تعني أن مرحلة إخلاء الذات قد انتهت ودخل الابن في مجده. ولهذا قيل في مجيئه الثاني إنه يأتي بمجده ومجد الآب ( لو 9 : 26 ). وقيل أيضاً: قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني … ( مز 110 : 1 ). وهنا يمين الآب تعني قوة الآب وعظمته.

16 -السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق: لاشك أن الخالق هو اللـه. وقصة الخليقة تبدأ بعبارة: في البدء خلق اللـه السموات والأرض ( تك 1 : 1 ). ويقول يوحنا الإنجيلي عن السيد المسيح: كل شيء به كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان ( يو 1 : 3 ) وهنا لا يذكر فقط أنه الخالق، إنما أيضاً بغيره ما كانت هناك خليقة. ويقول أيضاً: كان في العالم، وكوِّن العالم به ( يو 1 : 10 ) ويقول بولس الرسول: الذي به أيضاً عمل العالمين ( عب 1 : 2 ) .

17 -السيد المسيح وقدرته علي الخلق : من المعجزات التي ذكرها الكتاب عن السيد المسيح التي تدل على قدرته على الخلق معجزة إشباع خمسة آلاف من خمس خبزات وسمكتين ( لو 9 : 10 ـ 17 ) وهنا خلق مادة لم تكن موجودة . وأيضاً منح البصر للمولود أعمى ( يو 9 ) لقد خلق له السيد المسيح عينين لم تكونا موجودتين من قبل . وخلقهما من الطين مثلما خلق الإنسان الأول .

18 -السيد المسيح مُعطي الحياة : لم يحدث مطلقاً أن إنساناً تحدث بهذا الأسلوب ، الذي به يكون واهباً للحياة، ومعطياً لها ، وأنه يعطي حياة أبدية لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية ( يو 3 : 15 ) وأنه يُحيي مَن يشاء . والذي يتبعه يحيا إلى الأبد، ولا يهلك ، ولا يخطفه أحد من يده ... إنها كلها أعمال من سلطان اللـه.*​


----------



## makakola (19 أكتوبر 2005)

*
19 -السيد المسيح معطي الحياة : يقول عنه القديس يوحنا الإنجيلي فيه كانت الحياة ( يو 1 : 4 ) والسيد المسيح قد أعطى الحياة هنا ، وفي الأبدية وهذا عمل من أعمال اللَّـه وحده. وقد أعطى الحياة في إقامته للموتى مثل إقامة ابنة يايرس (مر 5 : 22، 35 ـ 42) وإقامة ابن أرملة نايين ( لو 7 : 11 ـ 17 ) وإقامة لعازر بعد موته بأربعة أيام ( يو 11 ). قد قال السيد المسيح عن نفسه أنه : الواهب حياة للعالم ( يو 6 : 33 )

20 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : هذا الإيمان يؤهل المؤمن أن يكون ابناً للَّـه. بأن يولد بعماده من الماء والروح ( يو 3 : 5 ). ولهذا قال الكتاب : وأما كل الذين قبلوه فأعطاهم سلطاناً أن يصيروا أبناء اللَّـه أي المؤمنون بِاسمه ( يو 1 : 12 ).

21 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : الإيمان به قضية خلاصية ، بها يتعلق خلاص الإنسان. ولهذا قالا بولس وسيلا لسجَّان فيلبي: آمِن بالرب يسوع ، فتخلُص أنت وأهل بيتك ( أع 16 : 31 ). طبعاً إن سلك في الأمور المتعلقة بهذا الإيمان ، مثال ذلك قوله : مَن آمن واعتمد خَلَصَ ( مر 16 : 16 ).

22 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : توجد علاقة بين الإيمان بالمسيح ، وقبول الروح القدس . فالذي يؤمن به يؤهل لنوال الروح القدس . وعن هذا قال السيد المسيح : مَن آمن بي ، ... تجري من بطنه أنهار ماء حيٍّ . قال هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مُزمعين أن يقبلوه ، لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أُعطيَ بعدُ ( يو 7 : 38 ، 39 ) .

23 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : به ننال غفران الخطايا كما قال بطرس الرسول في قبول كرنيليوس: له يشهد جميع الأنبياء أن كل مَن يؤمن به، ينال بِاسمه غفران الخطايا ( أع 10 : 43 ).

24 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : الإيمان يكون باللَّـه وحده . وبهذا الإيمان تتعلق أبدية الإنسان ومصيره . وهنا نجد نصاً هاماً في الكتاب وهو قول السيد المسيح : أنتم تؤمنون باللَّـه فآمنوا بي ( يو 14 : 1 ) وهكــذا جعــل الإيمــان بــه مســاوياً للإيمــان بــالآب .

25 -الإيمان بالسيد المسيح : من نتائج الإيمان بالمسيح أنه لا يخزى في يوم الدينونة . في اليوم الأخير كل مَن يؤمن به لا يُخزى ( رو 9 : 33 ) ، ( رو 10 : 11 ) ، ( 1 بط 2 : 6 ).

26 -السيد المسيح هو الأول والآخِر : يقول اللَّـه في سفر إشعياء: أنا هو. أنا الأول والآخِر ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة. والسيد المسيح يقول في سفر الرؤيا: أنا هو الألف والياء ، الأول والآخِر، البداية والنهاية ويكرر هذه العبارة أكثر من مرة، فكيف يمكن التوفيق بين القولين إلا أنهما لشخص واحد هو اللـه.

27 -السيد المسيح هو الأول والآخِر : قال السيد المسيح أنه هو الأول ، هو الألف ، أي لا يوجد أحد قبله . وهذه العبارة لا يمكن تفسيرها إلاَّ على أنه اللَّـه، إذ لا يوجد من هو قبل الأول ولا قبل الألف . كيف نوفق إذاً بين قول السيد المسيح أنه الأول ، وقول اللَّـه: أنا هو. قبلي لم يُصوَّر إله ، وبعدي لا يكون . التوفيق الوحيد هو أن قائل العبارتين واحد.

28 -السيد المسيح فوق الزمان : ( أبدي = لا نهاية له ) ولعل صفة الأبدية في السيد المسيح تتضح من قول الرسول : يسوع المسيح هو هو أمساً واليوم وإلى الأبد ( عب 13 : 8 ). وقول السيد المسيح لتلاميذه: ها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر ( مت 28 : 20 ). وعن هذه الأبدية يقول عنه دانيال النبي: سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول وملكوته ما لا ينقرض ( دا 7 : 14 ).

29 -السيد المسيح فوق الزمان: ( أزلي = لا بداية له ) لعل أوضح ما قيل عن وجوده قبل الزمان، نبوءة ميخا النبي الذي يقول : أما أنتِ يا بيت لحم أفراته وأنتِ صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا فمنكِ يخرج لي الذي يكون مُتسلطاً على إسرائيل . ومخارجه منذ القديم منذ أيام الأزل (ميخا 5 : 2)، وهنا يصفه بالأزلية، وهي من صفات اللـه وحده. ومادامت الأزلية صفة من صفات اللـه وحده ، فهذا دليل أكيد على لاهوت المسيح، لأنه أزلي فوق الزمن .

30 -السيد المسيح فوق الزمان: قال عن نفسه: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن (يو 8 : 58) ومعنى هذا أن له وجوداً وكياناً قبل مولده بالجسد بآلاف السنين ، قبل أبينا إبراهيم ، بل هو قبل العالم وقبل كل الدهور هكذا في مناجاته للآب يقول له: مجِّدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم ( يو 17 : 5 ) ويقول له أيضاً لأنك أحببتني قبل إنشاء العالم ( يو 17 : 24 ) .

31 -السيد المسيح موجود في كل مكان : الوجود في كل مكان صفة من صفات اللَّـه وحده وهكذا يقول له داود النبي: أين أذهب من روحك ومن وجهك أين أهرب ؟ إن صعدت إلى السموات فأنت هناك، وإن فرشت في الهاوية فها أنت ( مز 139 : 7 ـ 10 ). والسيد المسيح يعد المؤمنين به وعداً لا يستطيع أن يُصرِّح به سوى اللـه وحده . فهو يقول لهم : حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة بِاسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم ( مت 18 : 20 ) . ومعنـى هـذا أن السـيد المسـيح موجـود في كـل بقـاع الأرض .

32 -السيد المسيح له المجد إلى الأبد : يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول: ولكن انموا في النعمة وفي معرفة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد الآن وإلى يوم الدهر. آمين ( 2 بط 3 : 18 ) . وعبارة ( ربنا ) مع عبارة ( له المجد ) دليل واضح على اللاهوت .

33 -المسيح عمل جميع أعمال اللَّـه : فقول السيد المسيح: أبي يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أعمل ( يو 5 : 17 ) باعتباره خالق وعمل الخلق مستمر .. ثم هو أيضاً الحافظ للكون. لأن اللـه خلق الأشياء والموجودات. وعمل الخلق غير عمل الحفظ، لأنه يمكن أن يخلق الشيء ثم يفنى بعد ذلك. لكن اللَّـه يصون الشيء ويحفظه من الفناء، ويحفظ للقانون استمراره .

34 -نزول السيد المسيح من السماء : قال السيد المسيح: أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء ( يو 6 : 41 ) وفسَّر نزوله من السماء بقوله: خرجت من عند الآب، وأتيت إلى العالم . إذاً هو ليس من الأرض ، بل من السماء، وقد خرج من عند الآب. ونزوله من السماء وصعوده إليها، أمر شرحه لنيقوديموس فقال : ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلاَّ الذي نزل من السماء ، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء ( يو 3 : 13 )

35 -نزول السيد المسيح من السماء: وهو ليس في السماء كمجرد مقيم إنما له فيها سلطان ، فقد قَبِلَ إليه روح اسطفانوس الذي قال في ساعة رجمه: أيها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي ( أع 7 : 59 ). وهو الذي أدخل اللص إلى الفردوس أي السماء الثالثة عندما قال له: اليوم تكون معي في الفردوس ( لو 23 : 43 ) مَن هو الذي يقبل الأرواح، وله السلطان أن يدخلها إلى الفردوس إلاَّ اللَّـه نفسه.

36 -نزول السيد المسيح من السماء : السيد المسيح أعطى الرسل مفاتيح السماء فقد قال لبطرس ممثلاً لهم وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السموات ( مت 16 : 19 ). وهنا نسأل مَن له سلطان أن يُسلِّم مفاتيح السموات للبشر ويعطيهم سلطاناً أن يَحلوا ويربطوا فيها سوى اللَّـه نفسه ؟!.*​


----------



## makakola (19 أكتوبر 2005)

*
37 -من سلطان السيد المسيح في السماء ، أنه تسجد له كل القوات السمائية . في هذا يقول بولس الرسول: لكي تجثو بِاسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الأرض ( في 2 : 10 ). وسجود الملائكة له دليل على لاهوته وقد قال عنه أيضاً: يليق بنا رئيس كهنة مثل هذا ، قدوس بلا شر ولا دنس، قد انفصل عن الخطاة وصار أعلى من السموات ( عب 7 : 26 )

38 -إرسال السيد المسيح للروح القدس : يقول اللَّـه في سفر يوئيل 2 : 28 إني أسكُب روحي على كل بشر ويستشهد بطرس الرسول بهذه الآية عند حلول الروح القدس في يوم الخمسين: يقول اللَّـه إني أسكُب من روحي على كل بشر ( أع 2 : 17 ). بينما يقول في نفس الأصحاح إن المسيح بعدما ارتفع سكب هذا الذي أنتم الآن تبصرونه وتسمعونه ( أع 2 : 33 ) فمن يكون المسيح إذاً، هذا الذي يسكب روح اللَّـه على الناس، إلاَّ اللَّـه نفسه.

39 -إرسال السيد المسيح للروح القدس : اللَّـه روح، وهذا واضح من قول السيد المسيح: اللَّـه روح. والذين يسجدون له فبالروح والحق ينبغي أن يسجدوا ( يو 4 : 24 ). واللَّـه يرسل روحه إلى العالم ترسل روحك فتُخلَقُ، وتُجدِّد وجه الأرض ( مز 104 : 30 ). والسيد المسيح يرسل روح اللَّـه ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله أنا إليكم من الآب، روح الحق، الذي من عند الآب ينبثق، فهو يشهد لي ( يو 15 : 26 ). من ذا الذي يستطيع أن يسكب روح اللَّـه، ويرسل روح اللَّـه، إلا اللَّـه ذاته. وإن كان السيد المسيح قد فعل ذلك، ألاَّ يكون هو اللَّـه إذاً؟.

40 -علاقة المسيح بالآب : علاقة الابن بالآب تثبت لاهوته وغالبيتها إعلانات من السيد المسيح نفسه عن هذه العلاقة . كون الابن عقل اللـه الناطق أو نطق اللـه العاقل فهذا يعني لاهوته بلا شك . لأن اللـه وعقله كيان واحد . كما قال السيد المسيح : أنا والآب واحد ( يو 10 : 30 ) . وأيضاً قال : كل ما هو لي فهو لك، وما هو لك فهو لي ( يو 17 : 10 ) وهو تصريح لا يمكن أن يصدر عن بشري، لأن معناه المساواة الكاملة بينه وبين الآب.

41 -السيد المسيح له المجد إلى الأبد : يقول معلمنا بطرس الرسول : لكي يتمجد اللَّـه في كل شيء بيسوع المسيح، الذي له المجد والسلطان إلى أبد الآبدين . آمين ( 1 بط 4 : 11 ). ويقول القديس يهوذا الرسول : الإله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا، له المجد والعظمة والقدرة والسلطان، الآن وإلى كل الدهور. آمين ( يهوذا 1 : 25 ). المجــد الــذي لــلآب هــو نفســه الــذي للابــن.

42 -قبول السيد المسيح العبادة والسجود : السيد المسيح قَبِلَ السجود من الناس. وكان سجود عبادة، وليس مجرد سجود احترام. وكان ذلك في مناسبة إيمان أو معجزة. كما في منح البصر للمولود أعمى سجد له. ولما مشى على الماء وجعل تلميذه بطرس يمشي معه، حدث أن الذين في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له.*​


----------



## My Rock (19 أكتوبر 2005)

الرب يباركك و يستخدمك بقوة
لما الموضوع يأتي الى لاهوت المسيح نجد المسلمين يتسرعون الى استخدام الاسلوب الخطابي الذي لا يعتمد على اي اساس, عندما نتقدم نحن بالبراهين و الادلة, نجدهم صامتين, فيارب يكون هذا صمت لمراجعة النفس و الذات من اجل هذه الحقيقة


----------



## MARSHIEL (19 ديسمبر 2005)

الرب يباركك و يستخدمك بقوة


----------



## truth way (14 يناير 2007)

السلام لاهل هذا المنتدي.
makakola انت الان قد شرحت ادله تبين لاهوتيه المسيح وبع كل هذه الادله ممكن تجاوبني عن هذا العدد انجيل مرقس 13|32    «وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ.
بالله عليك رب لا يعلم ميقات الساعه كيف يكون رب ومنتظر اجابتك


----------



## Christian Knight (15 يناير 2007)

*الرد بقلم ابينا عبد المسيح بسيط*

*بعد أنْ تكلَّم الربّ يسوع المسيح عن حتميّة دمار الهيكل وأنَّه لن يبقي فيه حجرٌ علي حجرٍ إلاَّ ويُنقض ، يقول الكتاب " وَفِيمَا هُوَ جَالِسٌ عَلَى جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ التَّلاَمِيذُ عَلَى انْفِرَادٍ قَائِلِينَ: قُلْ لَنَا مَتَى يَكُونُ هَذَا وَمَا هِيَ عَلاَمَةُ مَجِيئِكَ وَانْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ؟ " (مت24/3) ؟ وكانت إجابته لهم هي كشفه وإعلانه لكلّ العلامات والأحداث التي ستسبق ذلك اليوم بكلِّ دقَّةٍ وتفصيلٍ ، وختم حديثه مؤكدًا حتميّة إتمام كلّ ما قاله قائلاً " اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ." (مت24/35) . ولكي لا يسأله التلاميذ عن موعد حدوث ذلك قال لهم " وَأَمَّا ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ." (مر13/32). 

وبدلاً من تركيزهم علي اليوم والساعة والأوقات والأزمنة والسؤال عن متي يحدث هذا ومتي يكون ذلك ، طلب منهم أنْ يركِّزوا علي ضرورة السهر والصلاة لأنَّه سيأتي في يوم لا ينتظرونه وفي ساعة لا 











- 8 -

يتوقَّعونها ؛ " اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ." (مت24/42) . وعند صعوده إلي السماء أكَّد لهم جازمًا أنَّه ليس من حقِّهم معرفة الأزمنة أو الأوقات لأنَّها تخصّ الآب فقط " فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ " (أع1/7) .

ونظرًا لأنَّه ليس من حقِّ أحدٍ من البشر معرفة اليوم والساعة أو الأزمنة والأوقات التي جعلها الآب في سلطانه ، لذا قال الابن ، بعد تجسُّده ، كإنسانِ ، تدبيريًا ، بحسب التدبير الإلهيّ والمشورة الإلهيّة لسرِّ التجسُّد ، في حديثه عن اليوم والساعة " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ إلاَّ الآبُ" ، لأنَّه لم يكنْ من ضِمْن أهداف تجسُّده وخدمته علي الأرض وتعليمه الإعلان عنهما . ولكن البعض ، مثل الأريوسيّين وشهود يهوه ، رأوا في عبارة " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ " ، دليلاً علي جهله وعدم معرفته باليوم والساعة ، وبالتالي دليل علي أنَّه ليس هو اللَّه ولا مساوٍ للَّه الآب في الجوهر ، بل وأقلّ من الآب !! ورأى بعضٌ آخرٌ ، من غير المسيحيّين ، في ذلك دليلاً علي جهله وعدم معرفته بكلِّ شيء ، وقالوا أنَّه لا يجهل اليوم والساعة فقط بل يجهل أمور ًا كثيرةً ، مثل المكان الذي دُفِنَ فيه لعازر وعدم معرفته بحقيقة شجرة التين إنْ كانت مُثْمِرَة أم لا ، وأنَّه مُجَرَّد نبيّ من البشر ، إنسان لا إله !!


والسؤال الآن هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة مجيئه الثاني ونهاية العالم ؟ وهل كان يجهل الأزمنة والأوقات ؟ وهل كان يجهل الأماكن وبعض الأمور الأخرى ؟

والإجابة هي ؛ كلا ، فهو ، كامل في لاهوته ، ولأنَّه كامل في لاهوته فهو يعرف كلّ شيء ، كلِّيّ المعرفة والعِلْم . كما أنَّه أيضًا كامل في ناسوته ، فقد " أَخْلَى نَفْسَهُ " ، كما يقول الكتاب بالروح ، "  آخِذاً صُورَةَ عَبْدٍ، صَائِراً فِي شِبْهِ النَّاسِ. وَإِذْ وُجِدَ فِي الْهَيْئَةِ كَإِنْسَانٍ، وَضَعَ نَفْسَهُ وَأَطَاعَ حَتَّى الْمَوْتَ " (في2/7-8) ، " وَالْكَلِمَةُ صَارَ جَسَداً وَحَلَّ بَيْنَنَا وَرَأَيْنَا مَجْدَهُ مَجْداً كَمَا لِوَحِيدٍ مِنَ الآبِ مَمْلُوءاً نِعْمَةً وَحَقّاً. " (يو1/14) ، " عَظِيمٌ هُوَ سِرُّ التَّقْوَى: اللهُ ظَهَرَ فِي الْجَسَدِ " (1تي3/16) ، " فَإِنَّكُمْ تَعْرِفُونَ نِعْمَةَ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، أَنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمُ افْتَقَرَ وَهُوَ غَنِيٌّ، لِكَيْ تَسْتَغْنُوا أَنْتُمْ بِفَقْرِهِ. " (2كو8/9) . ولأنَّه إتّخذ جسدًا وصورة العبد لذا فقد إتّخذ كل ما للإنسان من صفات وخواص ، ومن خواص الإنسان أنَّه يجهل ما لم يتعلَّمه ويكتسبه بالمعرفة . فكإنسانٍ كان من المفروض أنَّه لا يعرف إلاَّ ما يكتسبه بالتعليم والمعرفة ، ولكنَّه هو الابن ، كلمة اللَّه وصورة اللَّه وعقل اللَّه الناطق وقوَّة اللَّه وحكمة اللَّه المُذّخر لنا فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم ، هو الإله المتجسِّد ، الذي يضمّ في ذاته كلّ









- 10 -

ما للاهوت وكل ما للناسوت ، وهو شخص واحد وأقنوم واحد ، " طبيعة واحدة متحدة لله الكلمة المتجسد " ، بغير اختلاط ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير ، أو كما يقول البعض " طبيعتان متحدان بغير انفصال ولا افتراق " . وكان لاهوته محتجب في ناسوته  الذي "فِيهِ يَحِلُّ كُلُّ مِلْءِ اللاَّهُوتِ جَسَدِيّاً. " (كو2/9) . ولذا فقد أشرق لاهوته المتَّحد بناسوته بنور معرفته وعلمه الكلّي علي ناسوته ، كالأقنوم الواحد والمسيح الواحد والربّ الواحد ، ومن ثمَّ فقد كان يعرف كلّ شيء ، كالإله المتجسِّد ، بما في ذلك معرفة اليوم والساعة . ولكن لأنَّه لم يكنْ من أهداف تجسُّده ولا من ضمن خدمته علي الأرض الإعلان عنهما فقد قال " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ " تدبيريًا ، بحسب التدبير الإلهيّ للتجسُّد ، كان يعرف المعرفة التي لا يجوز الإعلان عنها ، كان يعرف اليوم والساعة ولكن الإعلان عنهما في سلطان الآب وحده .



أولاً : الدليل على أنه كان يعرف ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة :
(1) الابن هو الألف والياء البداية والنهاية الأول والآخر كقوله " أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ" (رؤ22/23) ، الكائن قبل البشر كما قال "  قَبْلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَنَا كَائِنٌ (أكون) " (يو8/58) ، والكائن قبل الخليقة وقبل كل الدهور والأزمان ، كما قال في مناجاته






- 11 -

للآب " وَالآنَ مَجِّدْنِي أَنْتَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ عِنْدَ ذَاتِكَ بِالْمَجْدِ الَّذِي كَانَ لِي عِنْدَكَ قَبْلَ كَوْنِ الْعَالَمِ." (يو17/5) . ولأنَّه البداية والنهاية والأوَّل والآخر ، الموجود قبل كلِّ الدهور والأزمنة والكائن والذي سيكون إلي الأبد ، فلا يمكن أنْ يَخْفَي عليه بداية الأزمان ولا نهايتها ، وبالتالي فهو يعرف اليوم والساعة .



(2) هو كلمة الله الذي هو الله ، عقل اللَّه الناطق ونطقه العاقل ، "  فِي الْبَدْءِ كَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَالْكَلِمَةُ كَانَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَكَانَ الْكَلِمَةُ اللَّهَ. " (يو1/1-2) . كما أنَّه خالق كلِّ شيء " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِهِ كَانَ وَبِغَيْرِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مِمَّا كَانَ. فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ" (يو 1/3-4) . ولأنَّه كلمة اللَّه الذي هو عقله الناطق فلا يمكن أنْ يَخْفَي عليه ما هو نتاج فكره وعقله ، ولأنَّه الخالق فهو يعرف خليقته بكلِّ دقَّة متي تبدأ ومتي تنتهي . ومن ثمَّ فهو يعرف يوم وساعة مجيئه الثاني ونهاية العالم الذي خلقه .


(3) وهو صورة الله الآب المساوي للآب في الجوهر " اَلَّذِي هُوَ صُورَةُ اللهِ غَيْرِ الْمَنْظُورِ، " (كو1/15) ، " الَّذِي إِذْ كَانَ فِي صُورَةِ اللهِ، لَمْ يَحْسِبْ خُلْسَةً أَنْ يَكُونَ مُعَادِلاً لِلَّهِ." (في2/6) . وهو الذي خلق الكون وكلّ ما فيه ، الكلّ فيه وبه وله قد خُلق وفيه يقوم وهو مدبِّره " فَإِنَّهُ فِيهِ خُلِقَ الْكُلُّ: مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، مَا يُرَى وَمَا لاَ يُرَى، 






- 12 -

سَوَاءٌ كَانَ عُرُوشاً امْ سِيَادَاتٍ امْ رِيَاسَاتٍ امْ سَلاَطِينَ. الْكُلُّ بِهِ وَلَهُ قَدْ خُلِقَ. اَلَّذِي هُوَ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَفِيهِ يَقُومُ الْكُلُّ" (كو1/16-17) . فإذا كان الكلّ به وله وفيه قد خُلق ، كما أنَّه فيه يقوم كلّ شيء كالمدبِّر والمحرِّك والمُعْتَنِي بخليقته ، فهل يُعقل أنَّ خالق الخليقة ومدبِّرها والمُعْتَنِي بها يجهل ما خلقه بنفسه ؟!!   


(4) وهو شعاع مجد الله الآب وصورة جوهره الذي خلق الدهور والأزمنة ، ومُدَبِّر خليقته ، مُدَبِّر الكون ومُدِيره ومُحَرِّكَه " ابْنِهِ الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ. الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ" (عب1/2-3) . فإذا كان هو خالق الدهور والأزمنة ، الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ،  فهل يخفي عليه الزمن أو الوقت الذي سينتهي فيه العالم ؟ كيف يكون هو خالق الأزمنة بما فيها المستقبل وكل ما سيكون فيه ويجهل جزء من الزمن الذي خلقه ؟ يقول الكتاب " الْغَارِسُ الأُذُنَِ أَلاَ يَسْمَعُ؟ الصَّانِعُ الْعَيْنَ أَلاَ يُبْصِرُ؟" (مز94/9) ؟ خالق الدهور والأزمنة ألا يعرف يوم وساعة نهاية ما خلق ؟


(5) وهو كلي الحكمة والعلم الذي يحوي في ذاته كل الحكمة وكل العلم يقول عنه الكتاب " الْمَسِيحِ الْمُذَّخَرِ فِيهِ جَمِيعُ كُنُوزِ الْحِكْمَةِ وَالْعِلْمِ. "






- 13 -

(كو2/2-3). فالحكمةِ كائنةٌ فيه والعلمِ مخزونٌ في ذاته ، وقد خلق الكون ويدبِّره بحكمتِه ويُدْرِك بعِلمِهِ كلّ دقائق خليقته ، فهل يجهل اليوم والساعة ؟ وهل يحتاج إلي حكمة مكتسبة أو معرفة وعلم مكتسب مثل سائر المخلوقات ليعرف المستقبل وما فيه ؟ 



(6) وهو حكمةُ اللَّه وقوَّة اللَّه " بِالْمَسِيحِ قُوَّةِ اللهِ وَحِكْمَةِ اللهِ" (1كو1/24) . وقد خلق اللَّه الآب العالم ويُدَبِّره بكلمتِه وقوِّتِه وحِكْمَتِه ، وإذا كان الآب قد خلق الكون وما فيه وحدَّد اليوم والساعة بكلمتِه وبقوَّتِه وحكمتِه والابن هو كلمتِه وقوَّتِه وحكمتِه فهو إذًا الحكمة الذي خلق الكون ويُدَبِّرَه وهو الذي عَيَّن هذا اليوم وتلك الساعة .


(7) وقد أكد أنه الوحيد الذي يعرف الآب وأنه الوحيد الذي يعلن عنه ،
بل أنَّه هو ذاته ، الابن ، لا أحد يعرفه ، في جوهره ، المعرفة الحقيقيّة سوي الآب " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ." (مت11/27) . لماذا ؟ لأنَّه من ذات الآب ، كما يقول هو عن ذاته ، " أَنَا أَعْرِفُهُ(الآب) لأَنِّي مِنْهُ  " (يو7/29) ، والكائن في حضن الآب " اَللَّهُ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ قَطُّ. اَلاِبْنُ الْوَحِيدُ الَّذِي هُوَ فِي حِضْنِ الآبِ هُوَ خَبَّرَ. " (يو1/18) . فالذي هو من ذات الآب وفي ذات الآب والوحيد الذي







- 14 -

يعرف الآب ويعلن عنه ألا يعرف خليقته ؟ وهل معرفة اليوم والساعة أعظم من معرفة الله الآب ؟



(8) كما أكد هو أن له كل ما للآب من أسماء وصفات وألقاب:
 " كُلُّ مَا لِلآبِ هُوَ لِي" (يو16/15) ، وكما قال مخاطبًا الآب " وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ لِي فَهُوَ لَكَ وَمَا هُوَ لَكَ فَهُوَ لِي" (يو17/10) . كما أكَّد أنَّه يعمل كلّ أعمال الله الآب " لأَنْ مَهْمَا عَمِلَ ذَاكَ (الآب) فَهَذَا يَعْمَلُهُ الاِبْنُ كَذَلِكَ  " (يو5/19) . ولأنَّه له كلّ ما للآب فله معرفة الآب أيضًا ، ومن ثمَّ فهو يعرف كلّ ما يعرفه الآب ، وكما أنَّ الآب كلِّيّ المعرفة والحكمة والعلم فهو أيضًا كلِّيّ المعرفة والحكمة والعلم ، ومن ضمن هذا المعرفة والعلم معرفة اليوم والساعة .



(9) كما قال أيضًا: "  أَنَا وَالآبُ وَاحِدٌ" (يو10/30) و " إِنِّي أَنَا فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ000 أَنِّي فِي الآبِ وَالآبَ فِيَّ" (يو14/10-11) . ولأنَّه واحدٌ مع الآب في الجوهر ، كما أنَّه في الآب والآب فيه ، لذا فمن الطبيعي أنْ يكون فيه علم الآب وحكمته ومعرفته وتدبيره ، فهو كلمة اللَّه وعقله الناطق ، صورة اللَّه غير المنظور ، قوَّة اللَّه وحكمة اللَّه ، المُذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم ، ومن الطبيعي أنْ يعرف اليوم والساعة . 










- 15 -

(10) وهو الذي سيأتي في نهاية العالم في مجد ، في مجيئه الثاني ، 
والذي سيُقيم جميع الأموات من الموت ، ويأخذ المؤمنين علي السحاب ويجلس علي عرش الدينونة كالديَّان ليَدِين الأحياء والأموات " لأَنَّهُ كَمَا أَنَّ الآبَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ كَذَلِكَ أَعْطَى الاِبْنَ أَيْضاً أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ حَيَاةٌ فِي ذَاتِهِ وَأَعْطَاهُ سُلْطَاناً أَنْ يَدِينَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. لاَ تَتَعَجَّبُوا مِنْ هَذَا فَإِنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ فِي الْقُبُورِ صَوْتَهُ فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ. " (يو5/26-29) ، " الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يَدِينَ الأَحْيَاءَ وَالأَمْوَاتَ، عِنْدَ ظُهُورِهِ وَمَلَكُوتِهِ" (2تي4/1) . فهو الذي يُحيي الموتي يوم الدينونة وهو الديَّان يوم الدين وهو ملك الملكوت . وقد وَصَفَ، هو ، هذا اليوم بكلِّ دقَّةٍ وتفصيلٍ حيث قال " وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ. وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ. ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ. 000 ثُمَّ يَقُولُ أَيْضاً لِلَّذِينَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ: اذْهَبُوا عَنِّي يَا مَلاَعِينُ إِلَى النَّارِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الْمُعَدَّةِ لِإِبْلِيسَ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ" (مت25/31-34 و41) .









- 16 -

(11) سبق أن تعين يوم تجسده ومجيئه إلى العالم لفداء البشرية ، 
في وقتٍ مُحَدَّدٍ أسماه الكتاب بملء الزمان " وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا جَاءَ مِلْءُ الزَّمَانِ، أَرْسَلَ اللهُ ابْنَهُ مَوْلُوداً مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ" (غل4/4) . وذلك قبل الخليقة والأزمنة والدهور . وهذا هو سرّ التجسُّد الإلهيّ الذي يقول عنه الكتاب المقدس " السِّرِّ الَّذِي كَانَ مَكْتُوماً فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَزَلِيَّةِ" (رو16/25) . " عَالِمِينَ أَنَّكُمُ افْتُدِيتُمْ لاَ بِأَشْيَاءَ تَفْنَى، بِفِضَّةٍ أَوْ ذَهَبٍ، مِنْ سِيرَتِكُمُ الْبَاطِلَةِ الَّتِي تَقَلَّدْتُمُوهَا مِنَ الآبَاءِ، بَلْ بِدَمٍ كَرِيمٍ، كَمَا مِنْ حَمَلٍ بِلاَ عَيْبٍ وَلاَ دَنَسٍ، دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ، مَعْرُوفاً سَابِقاً قَبْلَ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ، وَلَكِنْ قَدْ أُظْهِرَ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ "(1بط1/18-20) . وكان يؤكِّد كثيرًا علي هذا اليوم الذي يقدِّم فيه ذاته . يقول الكتاب بالروح " مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يُظْهِرُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ أَنَّهُ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَذْهَبَ إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَتَأَلَّمَ كَثِيراً مِنَ الشُّيُوخِ وَرُؤَسَاءِ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْكَتَبَةِ وَيُقْتَلَ وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ يَقُومَ." (مت16/21) ، " لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُعَلِّمُ تَلاَمِيذَهُ وَيَقُولُ لَهُمْ إِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ يُسَلَّمُ إِلَى أَيْدِي النَّاسِ فَيَقْتُلُونَهُ وَبَعْدَ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ يَقُومُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ." (مر9/31) . فهل من المعقول أنْ يعرف الابن اليوم الذي سيُصلب فيه واليوم الذي سيقوم فيه من الأموات ، والمُعَيَّن من قَبْلِ الخليقة وتأسيس العالم ، ولا يعرف يوم مجيئه في مجد ؟ 











- 17 -

(12) وكما بيَّنا أعلاه كيف أن الابن يعرف كل شيء وأنه كلي الحكمة والعلم والمعرفة ، 
وقد شرح لتلاميذه كلّ تفصيلات ودقائق علامات مجيئه الثاني في مجد ونهاية العالم والأحداث التي ستسبق ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة وما سيحدث بعدها بالتفصيل ، بل وشرح ما سيحدث في يوم الدينونة بكلَّ دقَّة وتفصيل مؤكِّدًا أنَّه في نهاية هذا الجيل ، الذي ستحدث فيه هذه الأحداث ، ستأتي الساعة وينتهي العالم " اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لاَ يَمْضِي هَذَا الْجِيلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هَذَا كُلُّهُ.  اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ. " (مت24/34-35) . وبالتالي يعرف متى سيكون اليوم وتأتي الساعة .



ثانيا : لماذا قال " ولا الابن " ؟ 
(1) قال هذا حتى لا يلح التلاميذ في طلب معرفة ذلك اليوم 
وتلك الساعة ولأنَّه أرادهم أنْ لا يشغلوا أذهانهم بالتركيز علي حساب الأوقات والأزمنة ، كقول القديس بولس بالروح " وَأَمَّا الأَزْمِنَةُ وَالأَوْقَاتُ فَلاَ حَاجَةَ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ أَكْتُبَ إِلَيْكُمْ عَنْهَا " (1تس5/1) ، بل أرادهم أنْ يركِّزوا علي الاستعداد الدائم وضرورة السهر والصلاة لأنَّه سيأتي في يوم لا ينتظرونه وفي ساعة لا يتوقَّعُونَها ، وقد كرَّر لهم تأكيده علي ذلك ؛ "اِسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ فِي أَيَّةِ سَاعَةٍ يَأْتِي رَبُّكُمْ. " (مت24/42) ،







- 18 -

" كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لأَنَّهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ. " (مت24/44) ، " اسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَكُونُ الْوَقْتُ. " (مر13/33) ، " اسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَأْتِي رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ أَمَسَاءً أَمْ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ أَمْ صِيَاحَ الدِّيكِ أَمْ صَبَاحاً. " (مر13/35) ، " وَمَا أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ أَقُولُهُ لِلْجَمِيعِ: اسْهَرُوا "(مر13/37).



(2) لأنَّه إتخذ صورة العبد وصار إنساناً ، 
وكإنسان ، تدبيريًا ، بناسوته ، وبسبب احتجاب لاهوته في ناسوته وظهوره في الجسد ووجوده في الهيئة كإنسان ، قال أنَّه لا يعرف اليوم والساعة ، يقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي :

  " والآن فلماذا رغم أنَّه كان يعرف ، لم يُخبرْ تلاميذه بوضوح في ذلك الحين ، لا يستطيع أحد أنْ يفحص ما صَمَتَ الربّ عنه ، لأَنْ مَنْ عَرَفَ فِكْرَ الرَّبِّ أَوْ مَنْ صَارَ لَهُ مُشِيراً؟ " (رو11/34) ، ولماذا رغم أنَّه يعرف ، قال " وَلاَ الاِبْنُ" يعرف . أظنّ أنَّ هذا لا يجهله أي واحد من المؤمنين : أنَّه قال هذا مثلما قال الأقوال الأخرى - كإنسانٍ بسبب الجسد فهذا ليس نقصًا في الكلمة ، بل هو من تلك الطبيعة البشريّة التي تتصف بالجهل .

وهذا أيضًا يمكن أن يُري جيدًا . إنْ كان أحد يفحص المناسبة 









- 19 -

بإخلاص : متى ولمن تكلَّم المخلِّص هكذا ؟ فهو لم يتكلَّم هكذا حينما خُلقت السموات بواسطته ، ولا حينما كان مع الآب نفسه الكلمة الصانع كل الأشياء (أنظر أم8/27-30) . وهو لم يقلْ هذا أيضًا قبل ولادته كإنسان ولكن حينما صار الكلمة جسدًا . ولهذا السبب فمن الصواب أنْ ننسب إلي ناسوته كلّ شيء يتكلَّم به إنسانيًا بعد أنْ تأنَّس . لأنَّه من خاصيَّة الكلمة أنْ يعرف مخلوقاته ، وأنْ لا يجهل بدايتها ونهايتها ، لأنَّ هذه المخلوقات هي أعماله . وهو يعرف كم عددها وحدود تكوينها . وإذ هو يعرف بداية كلّ شيء ونهايته ، فإنَّه يعرف بالتأكيد النهاية العامّة والمشتركة للكلِّ . وبالتأكيد فحينما يتكلَّم في الإنجيل قائلاً " أَيُّهَا الآبُ قَدْ أَتَتِ السَّاعَةُ. مَجِّدِ ابْنَكَ " (يو1/17) ، فواضح أنَّه بصفته الكلمة ، يعرف أيضًا ساعة نهاية كلّ الأشياء ورغم أنَّه كإنسانٍ يجهلها ، لأنَّ الجهل هو من خصائص الإنسان ، وخاصة هذه الأمور " .

ويضيف " لأنَّه منذ صار إنسانًا لم يخجل ـ بسبب الجسد الذي يجهل - أنْ يقول لا أعرف لكي يُوضِّح أنَّه بينما هو يعرف كإله ، فهو يجهل جسديًا 000 حينما تكلَّم إنسانيّا قائلا " ولا الابن يعرف " فأنَّه كإله يُظهر نفسه أنَّه يعرف كلّ الأشياء . لأنَّ ذلك الابن الذي يُقال أنَّه لا يعرف اليوم ، يقول هو عن نفسه أنَّه يعرف الآب لأنَّه يقول " لاَ أَحَدٌ 









- 20 -

يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ " (مت11/27) . وكل الناس عدا الآريوسيِّين يعترفون أنَّ الذي يعرف الآب يعرف اليوم والساعة " .



(3) عادة ما يذكر الكتاب المقدس أمورا يبدو فيها الله الآب وكأنه لا يعرف، يجهل ، وفي نفس الوقت هو يعرف ، فهو كلَّيّ العلم والمعرفة ، لماذا؟ لأنَّ هذا ما يقتضيه التدبير الإلهيّ للخليقة ، فهو  غير المحدود ولكنه يتعامل مع البشريّة المحدودة ، ولذا فهو يتعامل مع الإنسان بحسب فهمه المحدود ، وأحيانًا لأنَّ الوقت المُعيَّن لكشف هذه المعرفة لم يأتِ بعد . وعلي سبيل المثال يقول الكتاب عندما شرع بعض الناس في بناء برج بابل "فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمَدِينَةَ وَالْبُرْجَ اللَّذَيْنِ كَانَ بَنُو ادَمَ يَبْنُونَهُمَا." (تك11/5)، فهل كان الله يجهل ما يحدث ، كلا فقد كان يعرف ما يفعلونه بدليل قوله " فَنَزَلَ الرَّبُّ لِيَنْظُرَ " ، وإنما كان يبدو ويتصرَّف وكأنَّه لا يعرف، تدبيريًا ، فهو يتعامل مع الإنسان بالمفهوم الذي يقدر علي فهمه . 
وهذا نفس ما قاله عن سدوم وعمورة " إِنَّ صُرَاخَ سَدُومَ وَعَمُورَةَ قَدْ كَثُرَ وَخَطِيَّتُهُمْ قَدْ عَظُمَتْ جِدّا. انْزِلُ وَارَى هَلْ فَعَلُوا بِالتَّمَامِ حَسَبَ صُرَاخِهَا الْاتِي الَيَّ وَالَّا فَاعْلَمُ " (تك18/20-21) . يقول الكتاب أنَّه نزل ليري ما يعرفه، فهو يتكلَّم وكأنَّه لا يعرف، يجهل ،









- 21 -

وهو يعرف . فهو يعرف ما يحدث في سدوم وعمورة وأنَّ خطاياهم قد عظُمَت ولا يجهل ما يفعلونه ، إنَّه يعرف ما قد حدث وما سيفعله هو ، ولكن الكتاب يقول أنَّه نزل ليري ، تدبيريًا ، بحسب المفهوم البشريّ .

وعندما طلب الله من إبراهيم أنْ يُقَدِّم اِبنه إسحاق محرقة وبعد أنْ وضع إبراهيم اِبنه علي المذبح وهَمَّ ليذبحه قال له " لا تَمُدَّ يَدَكَ الَى الْغُلامِ وَلا تَفْعَلْ بِهِ شَيْئا لانِّي الْانَ عَلِمْتُ انَّكَ خَائِفٌ اللهَ فَلَمْ تُمْسِكِ ابْنَكَ وَحِيدَكَ عَنِّي " (تك22/12) . فهل كان اللَّه يجهل ذلك ؟ كلا ، إنما يتكلَّم اللَّه هكذا تدبيريًا ، فقد كان لا بدّ أنْ يُبَرْهِن إبراهيم عن طاعته للَّه عمليًا . 

  كما يقول في المزمور " الَّلهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَشْرَفَ عَلَى بَنِي الْبَشَرِ لِيَنْظُرَ: هَلْ مِنْ فَاهِمٍ طَالِبِ اللهِ؟ كُلُّهُمْ قَدِ ارْتَدُّوا مَعاً فَسَدُوا لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحاً لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ. " (مز53/2-3) . إنَّه يعرف كلّ شيء ولا يُخْفَي عليه شيء ولكن المزمور يقول ذلك تدبيريًا ، بالأسلوب الذي يوصِّل للبشر ما يريد أنْ يُعْلِنَه لهم .

وبنفس الطريقة يتحدَّث الكتاب عن معاملة الابن لشجرة التين ، يقول الكتاب " فَنَظَرَ شَجَرَةَ تِينٍ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ وَجَاءَ إِلَيْهَا فَلَمْ يَجِدْ فِيهَا شَيْئاً إِلاَّ وَرَقاً فَقَطْ. فَقَالَ لَهَا: «لاَ يَكُنْ مِنْكِ ثَمَرٌ بَعْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ». فَيَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ. 









- 22 -

فَلَمَّا رَأَى التَّلاَمِيذُ ذَلِكَ تَعَجَّبُوا قَائِلِينَ: «كَيْفَ يَبِسَتِ التِّينَةُ فِي الْحَالِ؟»" (مت21/19-20) . وهنا يبدو وكأنَّه لم يكنْ يعرف حقيقة الشجرة ، والعكس صحيح ، ولكنه فعل ذلك ليقدِّم للتلاميذ مثالا " وَقَالَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ: «كَانَتْ لِوَاحِدٍ شَجَرَةُ تِينٍ مَغْرُوسَةٌ فِي كَرْمِهِ فَأَتَى يَطْلُبُ فِيهَا ثَمَراً وَلَمْ يَجِدْ. قَالَ لِلْكَرَّامِ: هُوَذَا ثَلاَثُ سِنِينَ آتِي أَطْلُبُ ثَمَراً فِي هَذِهِ التِّينَةِ وَلَمْ أَجِدْ. اِقْطَعْهَا. لِمَاذَا تُبَطِّلُ الأَرْضَ أَيْضاً؟ " (لو13/6-7) . هذا ما قصده الابن ، فقد بدا وكأنَّه يجهل ، تدبيريًا ، إنْ كانت الشجرة مثمرة أم لا ، ليقدِّم لتلاميذه مثالاً . إنَّه يتصرَّف ويتكلَّم بأسلوب تصويريّ رمزيّ يصل إلي مستوي الفهم البشريّ . تصرَّف وكأنَّه يجهل وهو المُذّخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والمعرفة . 

كما سأل عن القبر الذي دُفن فيه لعازر قائلاً " أَيْنَ وَضَعْتِمُوه " (يو11/34)، في نفس الوقت الذي كان يعلم فيه بموت لعازر قبل أنْ يموت ، فقد كان يعرف ، حسب التدبير الإلهيّ ، أنَّ لعازر سيموت ويظلّ في القبر لمدَّة أربعة أيام وأنَّه سيُقيمه من الموت في اليوم الرابع من موته ليُظْهِرَ مجده " فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ قَالَ: «هَذَا الْمَرَضُ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ بَلْ لأَجْلِ مَجْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَتَمَجَّدَ ابْنُ اللَّهِ بِهِ». " (يو11/4) . كان يعرف أنَّ لعازر سيموت وأنَّه سيُقيمه من الموت ، وكان يعرف المكان الذي ذهبت إليه









- 23 -

روح لعازر وقد أقامه من الأموات . فهل يُعقل أنْ يعرف كلَّ ذلك ولا يعرف مكان القبر المدفون فيه ؟ لقد سأل الابن وكأنَّه لا يعرف ، يجهل المكان ، تدبيريًا ، وهو كلِّىّ المعرفة والعلم .

وفي تعامله مع المرأة السامريّة قال لها " اذْهَبِي وَادْعِي زَوْجَكِ وَتَعَالَيْ إِلَى هَهُنَا» " وكأنه يجهل حقيقتها . " أَجَابَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ." ، وهنا يكشف لها ما لا يعلمه إلا هو ككلي العلم والمعرفة " قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «حَسَناً قُلْتِ لَيْسَ لِي زَوْجٌ . هَذَا قُلْتِ بِالصِّدْقِ». وهنا سمعت المرأة ما جعلها تقول له " يَا سَيِّدُ أَرَى أَنَّكَ نَبِيٌّ!" ، بل وذهبت تقول للناس " هَلُمُّوا انْظُرُوا إِنْسَاناً قَالَ لِي كُلَّ مَا فَعَلْتُ. أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ؟" (يو4/16-19و29) . سألها وهو يبدو أنَّه يجهل من هي ثمَّ كشف لها كلّ أسرارها مما جعلها تعتقد أنَّه نبيّ والمسيح المنتظر . 

كما سأل تلاميذه قائلا :" مَنْ يَقُولُ النَّاسُ إِنِّي أَنَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ؟" وهو يعلم تمامًا ما يقوله الناس عنه ولكنَّه تكلَّم وكأنَّه يجهل ليوصِّل تلاميذه إلي حقيقة ذاته بالروح القدس وليس بحسب ما يعتقده البشر ، " فَقَالُوا: «قَوْمٌ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانُ وَآخَرُونَ إِيلِيَّا وَآخَرُونَ إِرْمِيَا أَوْ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ». قَالَ لَهُمْ: «وَأَنْتُمْ مَنْ تَقُولُونَ إِنِّي أَنَا؟» فَأَجَابَ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ:











- 24 -

فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «طُوبَى لَكَ يَا سِمْعَانُ بْنَ يُونَا إِنَّ لَحْماً وَدَماً لَمْ يُعْلِنْ لَكَ لَكِنَّ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ." (مت16/13-17) . وهذا ما أراد أنْ يُعلنه لهم من خلال سؤاله هذا ، أنَّه المسيح ابن اللَّه الحيّ . وبنفس الطريقة يقول الكتاب في معجزة إشباع الجموع " فَرَفَعَ يَسُوعُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَظَرَ أَنَّ جَمْعاً كَثِيراً مُقْبِلٌ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ لِفِيلُبُّسَ: «مِنْ أَيْنَ نَبْتَاعُ خُبْزاً لِيَأْكُلَ هَؤُلاَءِ؟» وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ هَذَا لِيَمْتَحِنَهُ لأَنَّهُ هُوَ عَلِمَ مَا هُوَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ." (يو6/5-6) . سأل فيلبس وكأنَّه يُريد أنْ يعرف في نفس الوقت الذي كان يعرف فيه ما سيعمله . 



والخلاصة هي أنَّ الابن يعرف اليوم والساعة ولكن لم يكنْ من ضمن التدبير الإلهيّ للتجسُّد والفداء الإعلان عنهما ، كما كان يسأل الأسئلة وكأنَّه يجهل ما يسأل عنه وذلك بأسلوب تعليميّ وتصويريّ ، تدبيريًا ، ليُوَصِّل الحقائق التي يريد توصيلها .


المصدر: (هل كان المسيح يجهل يوم وساعة نهاية العالم؟) 
بقلم: القس عبد المسيح بسيط
الرابط: http://216.212.98.66/arabic/frabdelmassih/thehour.htm*


----------



## truth way (15 يناير 2007)

السلام علي من اتبع الهدي .اصدقائي المسيحيين كيف حالكم وحالك يا Christian Knight انا اشعر بغضب عامر عندما تحاوروننا واذا كنا نزعجكم فاخبرونا (ولكن ما افعله والله دعوه الي حق) واي احد عنده عقل.
صديقي Christian Knight سلام مره اخري انا سوف اجيب علي نقاط صغيره لكي لا تملو من مشاهده الرد واليك الردود باذن الحق:
1\انت يا اخي اقترفت والله جرم كبير وهوانك عملت ريبورتاج لم يحصل حتي في الكتاب المقدس اي انك جبت عددين مختلفين والصقتهم مع بعض فمن الاولي ان تفعل في الانجيل لا انت  ارجز ان تكون قد وصلت المعلومه.
2\صديقي العزيز مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس ان الله لم يره احد وانت تقول هو يعكس صوره الاب اذا فمن البديهي ان يكون قد راه اذا فيوجد تناقض ولي تفسير في العدد ساكتبه في هذا المنتدي ان شاء الله.
انت قلت ان سيدنا الامسيح انسان كامل والكامل لا يكذب فكيف يكذب بان الاب وحده يعلم الساعه ارجوك فسرها لي.
سؤال مامعني الابن في الانجيل ممكن تجاوب لاننا كلنا ابناء الله
انت زكرت معجزات وانا لا انكرها بل ازيد عليها


----------



## Christian Knight (15 يناير 2007)

truth way قال:


> السلام علي من اتبع الهدي .اصدقائي المسيحيين كيف حالكم وحالك يا Christian Knight انا اشعر بغضب عامر عندما تحاوروننا واذا كنا نزعجكم فاخبرونا (ولكن ما افعله والله دعوه الي حق) واي احد عنده عقل.
> صديقي Christian Knight سلام مره اخري انا سوف اجيب علي نقاط صغيره لكي لا تملو من مشاهده الرد واليك الردود باذن الحق:
> 1\انت يا اخي اقترفت والله جرم كبير وهوانك عملت ريبورتاج لم يحصل حتي في الكتاب المقدس اي انك جبت عددين مختلفين والصقتهم مع بعض فمن الاولي ان تفعل في الانجيل لا انت  ارجز ان تكون قد وصلت المعلومه.
> 2\صديقي العزيز مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس ان الله لم يره احد وانت تقول هو يعكس صوره الاب اذا فمن البديهي ان يكون قد راه اذا فيوجد تناقض ولي تفسير في العدد ساكتبه في هذا المنتدي ان شاء الله.
> ...



*سلام المسيح معاك اخونا تروث واى,

اولا لا يوجد اى سبب للغضب طالما انك تسأل باحترام.
ثانيا هلا وضحت لى اى عددين الذين تظن انى الصقتهم؟؟ لانى لا اذكر انى الصقت اية اعداد, كما انه من الواضح انك لم تقرأ الموضوع حتى نهايته لانى وضحت ان الكاتب هو ابينا القس عبد المسيح بسيط وذكرت المصدر.
ثالثا الله بالفعل لم يره احد بلاهوته و احد هنا معناها احد غير الله وبما ان المسيح والاب واحد كما قال السيد المسيح بنفسه وبما ان المسيح هو الله فلا يوجد اى تناقض اذا.
ثالثا المسيح لم يكذب وقد شرحت لك فى الرسالة السابقة لماذا قال السيد المسيح ان الاب فقط يعلم الساعة
رابعا كلمة الابن لها معنيان بالكتاب المقدس فعندما تطلق على السيد المسيح فيقصد بها انه اقنوم الابن والذى هو نفسه الكلمة وهو نفسه الله من حيث الجوهر, وعندما تطلق على بشر فيقصد بها المؤمنين اى باختصار,.....
المسيح هو ابن الله بالطبيعة
نحن المسيحيون ابناء الله بالتبنى

سلام لك*


----------

